

IAB Statement: Dotless Domains Considered Harmful - justincormack
http://www.iab.org/documents/correspondence-reports-documents/2013-2/iab-statement-dotless-domains-considered-harmful/

======
justincormack
Apparently Google was trying to use [http://search/](http://search/).
[http://www.icann.org/en/news/correspondence/falvey-to-
willet...](http://www.icann.org/en/news/correspondence/falvey-to-
willett-06apr13-en)

